# [SOLVED] Stuck at Checking NVRAM



## BrianTwigley

Today I finished my new build. 

AMD Athlon X2 4800+
2x1GB OCZ DDR2 533MHz Special Ops Edition
XFX 256MB 8600GT
Maxtor STM3160815AS 160GB (SATA)
LiteOn DH-16D2P 16x48 DVD-Rom (IDE)

I hooked this all up, and it runs through post until it gets to Checking NVRAM, where it stops. I've tried leaving it for a while, restarting, Clearing CMOS using the jumpers, switching around the RAM, unplugging the HD and DVD-ROM.

I have no idea whats wrong, could the Bios be bust?

Cheers


----------



## manic

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Did you go into bios and make adjustments? Paying attention to the
raid or ide selection?


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I first started the PC with default settings, I got the problem.
I then restarted and changed settings to what I would normally have (Boot from CD then HD, set the time etc) I got the problem still.
I then disabled the USB (I read that that might be the problem) and disabled RAID.
After all this I cleared CMOS, same problem, I then did it again, same problem.

I think I may have to get a new board, because I dont think I can take out the bios chip on this board; an ASRock AM2XLI-eSata2


----------



## manic

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

When you cleared cmos, did you go back in and check settings?
By default when you clr cmos raid will be enabled.


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

It asked me what to do, I reset back to default settings at the start of post, then it just goes straight back to checking NVRAM.

Could it be RAID? I had the problem when there was no peripherals attached.


----------



## manic

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

You need to treat the sata drive as a ide drive in bios.


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I got the problem when it wasnt connected though.


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Bump.


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

set it up out of the case with the basics
did your build include a new psu


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

No but the PSU is decent and not very old.

Should I just mount this on the foam that came in the box, or a piece of cardboard?

Also, it has no onboard VGA so I will need to keep in my GFX card


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

on a piece of cardboard,you will need
cpu
ram
video
speaker
while you have it out check the back of the m/b where the battery and cmos jumpers connect for any sign of damage


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Ok I will do this now and post what happens.


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Same problem.


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

the bios may be corrupt
check for a bios update or reflash the same one


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I cant flash it, I dont get past NVRAM thing so I dont get to boot from the floppy, unless theres another way.


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

try booting without the video card
then reset the cmos
reinstall the video card check it


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Should I use a PCI video card so I can see whats on the screen?


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

no if it does not work try with the pci card in


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Still doesnt work, I reset CMOS, tried with and without my Gfx card and tried with a PCI one in.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

sounds like a ram incompatability to me ?



try booting with only one stick of ram in the slot thats closest to the cpu


if still no joy, try some other ddr2 sticks of a different brand

what is the exact model of the ram sticks you have ???

have you checked them on the OCZ website to be sure they are compatible with your motherboard model ?


keep us posted


*BTW: while you were resetting your CMOS did you remove the power cord from the PSU ?*


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_5400_special_ops_edition

I thought NVRAM was the BIOS memory but I dunno lol.

I've tried all that with the RAM in different slots. I thought about buying a new mobo too.

I dont know if I had the power cord out, sometimes I took it out and sometimes I didnt I just forgot sometimes. I'll give it a go now.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

considering OCZ doesnt even seem to test their ram with asrock boards :upset:


http://www.ocztechnology.com/support/motherboard/


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I reset CMOS without the power cable in, no change.

I tried with no ram, and all the slots. I dont have any more to try.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

OCZ doesnt even list *one *model of ram thats guaranteed compatible with that board ! thats not cool

http://configurator.ocztechnology.com/result.asp?mn=AM2XLI-eSATA2&modelid=59166



personally I would sell off that board on UK ebay / get another motherboard from one of the top three - four motherboard makers and stay away from the tier 3 and 4 manufacturers


gigabyte, asus, msi , abit,


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Ok thanks for the help. so does that mean theres nothing wrong with the board?


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I doubt there is anything wrong with your board / OCZ just doesnt have a set of memory sticks that will work with it


I will go check corsair and see what they have BRB


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

I just bought a new board, I'd prefer to have a nice stable one that I can use rather than fix stuff around this cheap one.

Asus M2N-E SLI is the one I bought.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

crucial memory has sticks that work with that asrock board ?

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=AM2XLI-eSATA2


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

keep us posted you will get things sorted :wave:


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

asus is my prefered maker never had a problem with their boards


----------



## manic

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

If you didnt get any beeps when you yanked out the memory that
would make me suspect the board. Same if you pull video card, no
beeps, but especially with memory yanked. Bios/board dead.


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Thanks very much for the help guys, It must be my board, it was cheap anyway.


----------



## speedster123

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

http://www.laptopsandpcs.co.uk/Shop...11106_M/CURY_EP-4500_PSU_500W_PFC_Retail.html
is this your supply?


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Yeah it is I think.


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

i thought you said you bought a decent one the last time you had problems


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Is that not decent then?

I thought it was, its never given me any problems.

I just dont see spending £50 on a PSU necessary when this one works fine.


----------



## dai

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

i was thinking more in the region of 70 pounds


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Thats... a lot.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

this would be as cheap as I would dare to go!

http://www.laptopsandpcs.co.uk/SearchProducts.asp



but in reality; I would want the *antec trio 550 watt*


----------



## BrianTwigley

*Re: Stuck at Checking NVRAM*

Well, my new mobo came today, stuck it in, everything worked first time.

Thanks for all the help


----------

